# Defektes Xperia Z, Daten am PC auslesen



## HMangels91 (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,
mein Xperia Z hat einen Displayschaden, ich habe es auseinander gebaut, da ich vermutete das das Glas alleine Defekt war, nur ist durch das trennen der zersplitterten Scheibe das Display mit kaputt gegangen.
Nun habe ich es auseinander gebaut hier liegen und wollte vom Mainboard meine Daten auslesen und anschließend löschen. Wie geht das am besten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Mai 2014)

Geht es denn noch an und startet?
Und warum sicherst du die Daten nicht *bevor* du als ahnungsloser anfängst daran rum zu basteln?


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Mai 2014)

tja das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt Ich weiß nicht ob es an geht display ja kaputt. Hab ja eh n neues Handy schon. Nur wäre es halt gut die Daten zu löschen


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Mai 2014)

Dann nimm die Platine mit in den Keller und hau mit dem Hammer ganz oft und stark drauf bis du nicht mehr kannst und schon sind sie gelöscht.


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Mai 2014)

Guter Witz. Will die ja verkaufen haha


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Mai 2014)

Dann wirst du sie nicht runter bekommen außer du kaufst dir ein funktionierendes Z steckst deine Platine rein löscht alles und verkaufst wieder beides.


----------



## HMangels91 (30. Mai 2014)

Hätte an nen Romflash gedacht das teil wird ja im Geräte Manager erkannt finde nur kein Treiber


----------



## Abductee (30. Mai 2014)

Ein Bild würdest du glaub ich auch über den HDMI-Adapter bekommen.
Nur die Bedienung wird schwer ohne den Touch. 

Man kann doch mit der Update- oder Sync-Software von der Sonyhomepage einen Werksreset machen, bzw. die Firmware neu aufspielen.
Zumindest hab ich das mal bei einem Xperia Pro erfolgreich durchgeführt.


----------



## HMangels91 (31. Mai 2014)

Nur wenn ich das mobo anschließen tu kommt nur unbekanntes gerät sprich es wird nicht als xperia z erkannt


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Mai 2014)

Akku angeschlossen?
Du musst es in diesen Bootloadermode(oder wie das heist) bringen damits SUS erkennt dann solltest du es neu flashen können.
Dafür muss aber alles drann sein um rein zu kommen also min. Akku und An/Aus und Lautstärke Taste


----------



## HMangels91 (31. Mai 2014)

Hm. Klingt tricky. Wenn ich alles anschließen tu bis auf Display tut sich trotzdem nichts kann mir vorstellen das der Akku hin ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Mai 2014)

Geht die led dann an?


----------



## HMangels91 (31. Mai 2014)

Ne nicht wirklich das teil wird nach 10 Minuten nur lauwarm


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Mai 2014)

Baus noch mal zamm und schau obs dann beim anschalten vibriert. 
Wenn ja geht es und du solltest mit der Tastenkombi in diesen Bootloadermod kommen so das SUS es erkennt und flashen kann. 
Wenn nicht hast wohl pech gehabt.


----------

